# WORD Search 9



## Wynteriii (Oct 1, 2013)

Someone is letting me use their copy since they got the LOGOS software. I'm curious if you guys liked it and if you preferred it to E-Sword. Also are their any other sites that offer downloads for the program.


----------



## Edward (Oct 1, 2013)

Wynteriii said:


> Someone is letting me use their copy



Are there any copyright issues with that?


----------



## Wynteriii (Oct 1, 2013)

I don't see why, he gave me for free his copy. No problem as of yet.

Sent from my GT-P3113 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## DMcFadden (Oct 1, 2013)

I use all of the above. Each is good for its own purpose.

Logos is great for bibliographic research, especially if you have a ton of unlocks. I have used it since the early 90s. But, it is quite EXPENSIVE to have tons of unlocks! My records of purchases from them only go back as far as 2002 after buying add-ons for a full decade. But, the last 12 years of purchases alone represent $13,323.38. It is the best program I know for a seminary student or graduate student for writing papers, theses, and dissertations. At present my Logos library includes 6,888 volumes, more than my print library did back during my pastoral days. But, it is complex and somewhat of an overkill for sermon prep. Again, it is at its best for researching academic papers.

WordSearch is a great piece of software and I use it weekly. It is better for Bible study or sermon prep than for academic research since it has fewer of the academic resources. But, it is fast and flexible and easy to learn. If you want a tool for sermon prep and lessons, this is an affordable program. There are not nearly as many add-on books to buy. But, on the downside, there are not nearly as many resources to choose from in your studies.

Quick Verse was purchased by WordSearch. You can get some pretty nice classic older volumes from http://www.freebiblesoftware.com/. They offer new "free" packages on a regular basis, but you must pay the shipping and handling. They all work with the Quick Verse system. The offerings include more than 100 packages, mostly very nice Reformed and Puritan sources (e.g., Complete works of Spurgeon, Covenant: The Heart of Reformed Theology, English Reformation, Scottish Reformation, Works of John Owen, Works of John Gill, Works of Thomas Watson, Works of Thomas Boston, Complete Works of John Bunyan, Works of the Puritans, etc.).

Third party downloads for free are AMAZING for e-SWord and theWord. My downloads probably total 3,000 or so books in each of these free programs. I have some stuff in them that can not be found in either Logos or WordSearch. If all you want is to do Bible studies or sermons, and if you are willing to purchase a few of the premium modules for better wordstudies, then either of them is more than adequate for that purpose.

BTW, if you are planning on staying with WordSearch, upgrade to Version 10. Since WordSearch is owned by the Southern Baptists, they tend to prefer Broadman titles and of late they have been issuing more new computer books than anyone out there (with the possible exception of Logos).


----------

